# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Show IE Typed URL's

## Madboy

```
uses registry;

procedure ShowTypedUrls(Urls: TStrings);
var
  Reg: TRegistry;
  S: TStringList;
  i: Integer;
begin
  Reg := TRegistry.Create;
  try
    Reg.RootKey := HKEY_CURRENT_USER;
    if Reg.OpenKey('Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\TypedURLs', False) then
    begin
      S := TStringList.Create;
      try
        reg.GetValueNames(S);
        for i := 0 to S.Count - 1 do
        begin
          Urls.Add(reg.ReadString(S.Strings[i]));
        end;
      finally
        S.Free;
      end;
      Reg.CloseKey;
    end;
  finally
    Reg.Free;
  end;
end;

procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  ShowTypedUrls(ListBox1.Items);
end;
```

----------


## Shady Soft

Thx man..
I was looking for this code  :Smilie:

----------


## Madboy

Your welcome mate, stay tuned, i will be posting more Delphi snippets when i have the time

----------

